# PS3 Prices



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Now that I am finally settling into my new home, I need some entertainment in it.

Can anyone advise on the PS3 prices, various bundles available and the best place to go to purchase one please.

Thanks


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

The PS3 80 GB is out here - I was looking in Sharaj DG in the Dubai Mall last week and they had a number of bundles, Little Big Planet, extra Dualshock 3 controller etc. I didn't pay much attention as I've already bought mine!

I don't think there is a hell of a lot of price difference in PS3 and/or bundles. I'd go check out Sharaf DG (there's also one in the Times Square Centre). They have a decent selection of games, so you can get a couple of extra at the same time as you buy your console.

And then be prepared to wait about an hour whilst the bloody thing updates its firmware over the internet!


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback - do you know the prices just for the console - well the most basic bundle?


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't say for sure sorry - numbers do not stick in my head at all. And of course it's in my interest NOT to know, just in case buyer's remorse kicks in 

That said, I think for a bundle you'd pay about AED 1800, but for just the console, probably about AED 1600.

You'll need to buy the HDMI cable to hook it up to your TV, but everything else should come out of the box.

If you're going to get it for games, I recommend getting an extra controller. If you're getting it to watch movies, I recommend getting the Blu-Ray remote.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont remember the actual price but I do remember it was a time and a half of what it is in USA. so say in usa its 400 it was 600 here. sorry couldnt be of more help


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Perfect thanks - great help! Think it's going to be just for games so will pop into the mall over the weekend and pick one up


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

RabsyA said:


> Perfect thanks - great help! Think it's going to be just for games so will pop into the mall over the weekend and pick one up


Awesome - you won't look back. I love the PS3. And Street Fighter IV has just come out!


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

I think StreetFighter is the only one I am actually any good at! So looking forward to that


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

RabsyA said:


> I think StreetFighter is the only one I am actually any good at! So looking forward to that


We actually picked up the Playstation 3 160 gb bundle for 2399.. It includes the remote and the hmdi(sp?) cable. we are enjoying it ..


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

RabsyA said:


> I think StreetFighter is the only one I am actually any good at! So looking forward to that


We actually picked up the Playstation 3 160 gb bundle for 2399.. It includes the remote and the hdmi(sp?) cable. we are enjoying it .. we went Time Square to get ours


----------

